# Logo in Vektorform?



## NewStyler (1. September 2004)

Hallo ich habe mir jetzt ein Logo gemacht.Dies habe ich mit Photoshop CS, ich möchte jetzt gerne dieses Logo als Vektor Grafik haben! Meine frage ist daher wie mache ich es am besten? Ich habe Adobe Illustrator CS....
Danke schon im Voraus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. September 2004)

Hi,
also normalerweise würde ich dir jetzt raten mal im Forum nach dem Nachzeichnen von Bildern in einem Vektorprogramm suchen.
Ich kann dir nur schwer einen Tipp geben wie du am besten an dein Logo herran gehst wenn ich es nicht betrachten kann, kannst es ja mal posten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## NewStyler (2. September 2004)

ok hier ist es:


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. September 2004)

Also für den Hintergrund würde ich mir grad ein paar Kreise aufziehen und einfärben, wenn du die Schrift nicht hast must du sie mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen (Wie das geht steht im Handbuch), die Outlines genauso.
Wie schon gesagt ich habe die Vorgehensweise schon zu oft beschrieben, such einfachmal dannach im Forum.

MFG


----------



## NewStyler (2. September 2004)

ok....thx


----------



## thoru (2. September 2004)

Du kannst natürlich auch in Photoshop Arbeitspfade erstellen und diese nach
Illustrator über die Zwischenablage kopieren.

cu
thoru


----------

